# أجمل معانى الحزن ( كفياكوا سعاده بقى )



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

:::: اجمل معانى الحزن ::::​ 
هو أن ألتقيك في زحمة العمر,,,, وأنسج معك أجمل حكاية حب ,,,, نعيش تفاصيلها وطقوسها ,,,, ونحلم بغد أفضل ,,,, ثم تنتهي الحكاية بمأساه ,,,,​ 

الحزن​ 
هو أن أفتح لك مدن أحلامي ,,, وأسكن معك في قصر من الخيال ,,,, ثم ينهار القصر على رأسي ,,,,​ 


الحزن​ 
هو أن أخبئ عمري في قلبك ,,,, وأملأ حقائبك بأيامي ,,,, وأضع سعادتي في عيني ,,,, ثم ألوح لك مودعه لاحول لي ولا قوه ,,,,​ 


الحزن​ 
هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,, ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعه واحده ,,,,​ 


الحزن​ 
أن أدمن حبك ,,,, وأدمن صوتك ,,,, وأدمن عطرك ,,,, وأدمن وجودي معك ,,,, ثم أفتح عيني على غيابك ,,,,​ 


الحزن​ 
أن تتحق بعد حلم ,,,, وألتقيك بعد أمنيه ,,,, وأن تأتي بعد إنتظار,,,, وأن أجدك بعد بحث ,,,, وأن أستيقظ على زلزال رحيلك ,,,,​ 


الحزن​ 
أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك في عيني ,,,, وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني ,,,,​ 


الحزن​ 
أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,, وأن اقف أمام المرأه فأراك ,,,, وأن ألمح هداياك فأراك ,,,, وان أقرأ رسائلك فأراك ,,, وعندما أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك​ 


الحزن​ 
أن أجمع البقايا خلفك ,,,, وأن أرسم وجهك في سقف غرفتي ,,,, وأن أحاورك كل ليله كالمجانين ,,,, وأن أشد الرحال إليك عند الحنين ,,,, وأن أعود إلى سريري آخر الليل فأبكيك وأبكيك​ 



الحزن​ 
أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل الأمطار وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي بي أجل العمر وانا وحدي​ 


الحزن​ 
أن أراك صدفه,,,, وأن يجمعني بك الطريق ذات يوم ,,,, فأراك بصحبه غيري ,,,, يدك في يدها تنظر إلي فلا تعرفني ,,,, وعمري خلفك يناديك فلا تسمعه ,,,,​((منقول))​:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: ​ 
ها يا جماعه عايز أعرف الحزن يعنى ايه بالنسبه ليكم ؟ أنا عارف انه موضوع نكدى اوى بس معلش للضروره أحكام......​


----------



## mary (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ليه النكد ده يا أبانوب يعنى شايفنا هنطير من الفرح ؟؟؟؟
المهم أكثر حاجة تحزن إن الواحد يزرع ويتعب ويحسب وتأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن وتكتشف بعد طول إنتظار إن مجهودك ضاع هباء.
أكثر حاجة تحزن إنك تحس إن حب الغير ليك ماكنش لله فى لله كان وراه مصلحة ولما إنتهت المصلحة راح لحاله حتى ما يفتكرش بالتليفون
أكثر حاجة تحزن إنك تكتشف ضياع فرصة منك بسبب جهل أو عدم إمكانيات ولا تستطيع إستعادة تلك الفرصة
أكثر حاجة تحزن الإحساس بالإحتياج دون وجود من يسد إحتياجك


----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرسى أوى أوى يا مارى على مرورك الجميل ده .....
و بجد الكلام اللى انتى كاتباه مؤثر أكتر من اللى قبليه و خاصة "أكثر حاجة تحزن إنك تكتشف ضياع فرصة منك بسبب جهل أو عدم ... أما بقى موضوع ان يكون حب الغير لمصلحه ما فأنا مبقتش أزعل منه لانى خلاااااااص اخدت عليه


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا بعتبر الحزن الكتير ضعف ايمان*
*ودايما لما يحصلي حاجة تضايقني بدور بسرعه على اللي يغير مزاجي *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحزن ده ألم لان الانسان بيفقد شيئ او انسان عزيز عليه وساعات بنحزن على احلام رحلت وايام ذهبت دون فائده بل كانت الخساره اكبر
الحزن اسبابه كتير
ولكن كل انسان ليه اسلوبه فى ان يكون سعيدا وان يتخطا الحزن هذا
شكرا لموضوعك ده واتمنى ربنا يبعد عنا الاحزان دايما*


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع كويس والواحد محتاجة انة يفضفض*
*انا من وجهة نظرى ان الحزن*
*ان انت تكون بتحب حد اوى اوى *
*من قلبك ويسيبك ويفراقك *
*اى حاجة تحصل يخليك متشفهوش تانى *
*زى يعنى بعد الشر الموت دة من اسباب الفراق*
*ان حد يزعل منك قوى او تسمع كلمة وحشة من حد عزيز عليك *
*تخليك تفضل حزين *
*هوة دة الحزن من وجهة نظرى*​


----------



## tina_tina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

حسب الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا ابانوب:ranting: 
هو فى حد قالك عاوز تنكد على المنتدى شوية
انا الحزن بالنسبالى 
لا تعلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق
شفت بعينى محدش قالى
:a82:​


----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا جماعه على مروركم كلمكم
رامى و جيرل و تينا و جيرل
أما بقى بخصوص راى مرمر فانا سبق و قولتلك انك رومانسيه جدا و معجبكيش و قولتيلى مش باين عليه ...ادينى عرفت ابينه يا ست مرمر.......ههههههههه
و انتى يا تينا ...ايه الحياه عندك كلها بنبى ...مفيش حزن خااااالص ؟


----------



## tina_tina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*خالص يابنى*
*الدنيا عندى وردى لدرجة انى نسيت اللون ده*


----------



## artamisss (30 نوفمبر 2006)

* انا  الحزن يتمثل  فى  ان الدنيا  ادتنى  وشها الخشب 
وعندى  حاجه كده  ملازمانى علطول   انى على قد مابضحك  طول اليوم   على قد مااااالازم اتنكد فى اخرة  
 الحزن  هو   اليوم اللى  بتيجى عليك فيه الدنيا  وتبقى ماشيه معاك غلط  وتلاقى مفيش اى حاجه تتمناها  تتحق 
الحزن  انى ببقى جوايا مشاعر لناس كتيييييييييييير مقدرش اصرحلهم بها  سواء كانت كراهييه  او حب  واللى فى الغالب بتبقى  اصعب هى  الحب 
*


----------



## دينا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اكثر ما يجعلني حزينه هو ان افشل في حاجه انا بذلت فيها مجهود كمان خيانه صاحب بتخليني احزن من قلبي ..... لما الاقي حد منافق برضو  بحزن .... غدر الاقرباء و جفاوه قلوبهم يزيد من حزني حزن..... لما حد يعاملني و يتقرب لي علشان حاجه و بعدين خلاص ميعرفينش بحزن..... لما كبريائي يمنعني من اني اقول حاجه كانت لازم تتقال بحزن....لما المحبه تفتر في البيت و كل واحد يفكر في نفسه بس بحزن..... لما يجي العيد و لم ازر قبر امي بحزن
الحزن هو الوجه الاخر للسعاده و انا اتعلمت اني اقلب العمله في الوقت اللازم لان الحزن شئ فعلا بيقصر عمر الانسان و بيخليه مهموم و مش بعيد يتقوقع جواه لو زاد و يجيله اكتئاب لان الحزن بيخلي الجسم يفرز مواد كيميائيه كل ما زادت كل ما احتمال الاصابه بالاكتئاب تزيد ربنا يحمينا كلنا و يبعد عننا كل حزن و الي احب اضيفه ان مهما كانت احزنا فهي لا تساوي شي من الي قاساه السيد المسيح علشانا علشان كده لازم كل ما نحزن نفتكر يسوع و نفرح اننا مفديين و ده هيعزينا و يقوينا


----------



## Bino (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرسى جدا يا دينا على مشاركتك و ربنا يعزيكى و يبعد عنك كل حزن


----------



## Bino (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرأ يا ديانا و شكرا يا تينا على مشاركتكم


----------



## "mony" (7 يونيو 2008)

**·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~**



*·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~*



•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
هو أن ألتقيك في زحمة العمر,,,, وأنسج معك أجمل حكاية حب ,,,, نعيش تفاصيلها وطقوسها ,,,, ونحلم بغد أفضل ,,,, ثم تنتهي الحكاية بمأساة,,,



•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

هو أن أفتح لك مدن أحلامي ,,, وأسكن معك في قصر من الخيال ,,,, ثم ينهار القصر على رأسي ,,,,




•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

هو أن أخبئ عمري في قلبك ,,,, وأملأ حقائبك بأيامي ,,,, وأضع سعادتي في عينيك ,,,, ثم ألوح لك مودع لاحول لي ولا قوة ,,,,


•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,, ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعة واحدة ,,,,



•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن أدمن حبك ,,,, وأدمن صوتك ,,,, وأدمن عطرك ,,,, وأدمن وجودي معك ,,,, ثم أفتح عيني على غيابك ,,,,



•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن تتحق بعد حلم ,,,, وألتقيك بعد أمنيه ,,,, وأن تأتي بعد إنتظار,,,, وأن أجدك بعد بحث ,,,, وأن أستيقظ على زلزال رحيلك ,,,,



•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك في عيني ,,,, وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني ,,,,



•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,, وأن اقف أمام المرأه فأراك ,,,, وأن ألمح هداياك فأراك ,,,, وان أقرأ رسائلك فأراك ,,, وعندما أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك ,,,



•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن أجمع البقايا خلفك ,,,, وأن أرسم وجهك في سقف غرفتي ,,,, وأن أحاورك كل ليله كالمجانين ,,,, وأن أشد الرحال إليك عند الحنين ,,,, وأن أعود إلى سريري آخر الليل فأبكيك وأبكيك ,,,,


•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل الأمطار وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي بي أجل العمر وانا وحدي ,,,,


•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن أراك صدفه,,,, وأن يجمعني بك الطريق ذات يوم ,,,, فأراك بصحبه غيري ,,,, يدك في يده تنظري إلي فلا تعرفيني ,,,, وعمري خلفك يناديك فلا تسمعيه ,,,,



•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن أكتب فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن أصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن ألفظ أنفاسي فلا أراك ,,,, وأن أموت فيصلك النبأ،،،



​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~**

موضوع جميل يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~**

شكرا يا مونى على موضوعك الجميل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~**

مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا يامونى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~**

كلمااات روووعه يا mony ..ميرررسى ومنتظرين المزيد من المشاركاات .


----------



## بنت الملك22 (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~**

_*موضوع تحفة تسلم ايدك يا مونى وربنا يكترلنا من موضوعاتك الحلوة دى​*_


----------



## enass (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~**

*أن أكتب فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن أصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن ألفظ أنفاسي فلا أراك ,,,, وأن أموت فيصلك النبأ،،،

روعة كتير كتير حلوة

سلم ايديكي*


----------



## "mony" (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: *·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~**

ثانكس على مروركمـ جميعا 
وان شااءلله اكون دوم عند حسن الظن...​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 أغسطس 2008)

*اجمل معانى الحزن*

اجمل معانى الحزن
هو أن ألتقيك في زحمة العمر,,,, وأنسج معك أجمل حكاية حب ,,,, نعيش 
تفاصيلها وطقوسها ,,,, ونحلم بغد أفضل ,,,, ثم تنتهي الحكاية بمأساه ,,,, 

الحزن 
هو أن أفتح لك مدن أحلامي ,,, وأسكن معك في قصر من الخيال ,,,, ثم ينهار القصر على رأسي ,,,, 
الحزن 

هو أن أخبئ عمري في قلبك ,,,, وأملأ حقائبك بأيامي ,,,, وأضع سعادتي في عيني ,,,, ثم ألوح لك مودعه لاحول لي ولا قوه ,,,,

الحزن

هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,, ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعه واحده ,,,, 

الحزن 
أن أدمن حبك ,,,, وأدمن صوتك ,,,, وأدمن عطرك ,,,, وأدمن وجودي معك ,,,, ثم أفتح عيني على غيابك ,,,, 
الحزن 
أن تتحق بعد حلم ,,,, وألتقيك بعد أمنيه ,,,, وأن تأتي بعد إنتظار,,,, وأن أجدك بعد بحث ,,,, وأن أستيقظ على زلزال رحيلك ,,,, 
الحزن

أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك في عيني ,,,, وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني ,,,, 
الحزن

أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,, وأن اقف أمام المرأه فأراك ,,,, وأن ألمح هداياك فأراك ,,,, وان أقرأ رسائلك فأراك ,,, وعندما أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك 
الحزن

أن أجمع البقايا خلفك ,,,, وأن أرسم وجهك في سقف غرفتي ,,,, وأن أحاورك كل ليله كالمجانين ,,,, وأن أشد الرحال إليك عند الحنين ,,,, وأن أعود إلى سريري آخر الليل فأبكيك وأبكيك

الحزن

أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل الأمطار وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي بي أجل العمر وانا وحدي
الحزن

أن أراك صدفه,,,, وأن يجمعني بك الطريق ذات يوم ,,,, فأراك بصحبه غيري ,,,, يدك في يدها تنظر إلي فلا تعرفني ,,,, وعمري خلفك يناديك فلا تسمعه 

​
منقول من الفيس بوك


----------



## dodi lover (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن*

ميرسى يا احلى ديانة على الموضوع الجميل


وربنا ما يجيب حزن


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن*

​


> الحزن
> 
> هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,, ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعه واحده ,,,,


[size="4"]*ميررررسى يا فادى على الموضوع الجميل رغم كلماته الحزينه .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .*[/size]


----------



## candy shop (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل معانى الحزن*



> هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,, ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعه واحده ,,,,




موضوع رائع يا فادى 

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اجمل معانى الحزن*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا احلى ديانة على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> 
> وربنا ما يجيب حزن



شكرا ليكى يا دودى على ردك ومرورك الكريم

وربنا يبعد عنا الحزن


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اجمل معانى الحزن*



dona nabil قال:


> ​[size="4"]*ميررررسى يا فادى على الموضوع الجميل رغم كلماته الحزينه .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .*[/size]



ميرسى ليكى يا دونا على ردك

بس مشكلتى انى بحب حاجة اسمها حزن

نصيبى بقى


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل معانى الحزن*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع يا فادى
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا ليك​



مرورك هو الرائعى اختى الغالية

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## TADO2010 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*

من اجمل معاني الحزن .. لا تستغربو ان قلت جميله .. هي بالفعل جميله ..

:

الـــــحـ ـــــزن

هو أن ألتقيك في زحمة العمر,,,, وأنسج معك أجمل حكاية حب ,,,, نعيش تفاصيلها وطقوسها ,,,, ونحلم بغد أفضل ,,,, ثم تنتهي الحكاية بمأساه



الـــــحـ ـــــزن

هو أن أفتح لك مدن أحلامي ,,, وأسكن معك في قصر من الخيال ,,,, ثم ينهار
القصر على رأسي



الـــــحـ ـــــزن

هو أن أخبئ عمري في قلبك ,,,, وأملأ حقائبك بأيامي ,,,, وأضع سعادتي في عينيك
,,,, ثم تودعنى



الـــــحـ ـــــزن

هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي
الذي أعيش به ,,,, ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعه واحده



الـــــحـ ـــــزن

أن أدمن حبك ,,,, وأدمن صوتك ,,,, وأدمن عطرك ,,,, وأدمن وجودي معك ,,,, ثم
أفتح عيني على غيابك ,,,,


الـــــحـ ـــــزن

ان التقيك بعد أمنيه ,,,, وأن تأتي بعد إنتظار,,,, وأن
أجدك بعد بحث ,,,, وأن أستيقظ على زلزال رحيلك



الـــــحـ ـــــزن

أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك
في
عيني ,,,, وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني
,,,,



الـــــحـ ـــــزن

أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,, وأن اقف أمام المرأه
فأراك ,,,, وأن ألمح هداياك فأراك ,,,, وان أقرأ رسائلك فأراك ,,, وعندما
أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك ,,,



االـــــحـ ـــــزن

أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل
الأمطار وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي بي أجل
العمر وانا وحدي ,,,,



الـــــحـ ـــــزن

أن
أراك صدفه,,,, وأن يجمعني بك الطريق ذات يوم ,,,, فأراك بصحبه غيري ,,,,
يدك في يدها تنظر إلي فلا تعرفني ,,,, وعمري خلفك يناديك فلا تسمعه ,,,,



الـــــحـ ـــــزن

أن أكتب فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن أصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن ألفظ أنفاسي فلا
أراك ,,,, وأن أموت فيصلك النبأ كالغرباء


----------



## sosana (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*

كلمات ومعاني جميلة و اكتر بكتير من جميلة
ميرسي يا تادو على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*

كلمات رااااااائعه يا تادو 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*

*الـــــحـ ـــــزن

أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك
في
عيني ,,,, وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني




كلمات جميله زي ما عوودتنا يا تادووو


مرسي ليك حبيبي​*


----------



## TADO2010 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*



sosana قال:


> كلمات ومعاني جميلة و اكتر بكتير من جميلة
> ميرسي يا تادو على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مــــــــــــــــــــــــــرسى يا سوسانا 

على مرورك يا اختى 

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## TADO2010 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*



kokoman قال:


> كلمات رااااااائعه يا تادو
> مرسىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



مــــــــــــــــــرسى يا كوكو يا جميل 

على شعورك الطيب دا

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انت ايضا


----------



## TADO2010 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*



mikel coco قال:


> *الـــــحـ ـــــزن
> 
> أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك
> في
> ...





ربنا يخليك ليا يا حبيب قلبى

انا كنت زعلان جدا انك مكنتش بتخش المنتدى

بس دلوقتى الحمد لله

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## just member (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*

*كلمت معانها روعة *
*ميرسى خالص للموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## TADO2010 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*



come with me قال:


> *كلمت معانها روعة *
> *ميرسى خالص للموضوع الجميل*​



مـــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــرسى ليك انتا اكتر

وشكرا على كلامك الرائع  دا

نورت الموضوع


----------



## joee_7590 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*

وما احلى ان يكون للحزن معنى جميل يواسينا على عذاب او فراق ورحيل 
كلها معانى حقا والحزن واحداًولكنها ستوافيك بالف دليل
ده الردالوحيد اللى لقيته لايق للمعانى الجميلة دى


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*

*روعة ياتادو بجد بكيت من روعة الكلامات ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## TADO2010 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*



joee_7590 قال:


> وما احلى ان يكون للحزن معنى جميل يواسينا على عذاب او فراق ورحيل
> كلها معانى حقا والحزن واحداًولكنها ستوافيك بالف دليل
> ده الردالوحيد اللى لقيته لايق للمعانى الجميلة دى



انا بقى صدقنى مش عارف اقولك اى كلام اقدر اشكرك

بيه

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير

نورت الموضوع


----------



## TADO2010 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *روعة ياتادو بجد بكيت من روعة الكلامات ربنا يباركك ​*




صدقينى يا انجى انا لو كنت اعرف ان الموضوع دا 

هيخليكى تبكى انا مكنتش كتبته

لكن مــــــــــــــــــــــــرسى كتير ليكى

نورتى الموضوع


----------



## yousteka (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما هو الحزن؟*

االحزن

هو أن ألتقيك في زحمة العمر,,,, وأنسج معك أجمل حكاية حب

نعيش تفاصيلها وطقوسها ونحلم بغد أفضل ,,,, ثم تنتهي الحكاية

بمأساه !!

الحزن

هو أن أفتح لك مدن أحلامي ,,, وأسكن معك في قصر من الخيال

ثم ينهار القصر على رأسي !!

الحزن

هو أن أخبئ عمري في قلبك ,,,, وأملأ حقائبك بأيامي ,,,, وأضع

سعادتي في عينيك ثم ألوح لك مودعه لاحول لي ولا قوه !!

الحزن

هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه

,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,, ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعه واحده !!

الحزن

أن أدمن حبك ,,,, وأدمن صوتك ,,,, وأدمن عطرك ,,,, وأدمن وجودي

معك ,,,, ثم أفتح عيني على غيابك !!

الحزن

أن تتحق بعد حلم ,,,, وألتقيك بعد أمنيه ,,,, وأن تأتي بعد إنتظار,,,,

وأن أجدك بعد بحث وأن أستيقظ على زلزال رحيلك !!

الحزن

أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب

وتبقى صورتك في عيني ,,,, وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,,

وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني !!

الحزن

أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,, وأن اقف أمام

المرأه فأراك .. وأن ألمح هداياك فأراك ,,,, وان أقرأ رسائلك فأراك ,,,

وعندما أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك !!

الحزن

أن أجمع البقايا خلفك ,,,, وأن أرسم وجهك في سقف غرفتي ,,,, وأن

أحاورك كل ليله كالمجانين وأن أشد الرحال إليك عند الحنين ,,,, وأن

أعود إلى سريري آخر الليل فأبكيك وأبكيك !!

الحزن

أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل

الأمطار وأنا وحدي وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي

بي أجمل العمر وانا وحدي !!

الحزن

أن أراك صدفه,,,, وأن يجمعني بك الطريق ذات يوم ,,,, فأراك بصحبه

غيري ,,,, يدك في يدها تنظر إلي فلا تعرفني ,,,, وعمري خلفك

يناديك فلا تسمعه !!

الحزن

أن أكتب فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن أصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,,

وأن ألفظ أنفاسي فلا أراك .. وأن أموت فيصلك النبأ كالغرباء !​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو الحزن؟*

موضوع جميل يا يوستيكا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو الحزن؟*

*مواضيعك حزينه ليه النهارده يا يوستيكا

مرسي ليكي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ناريمان (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو الحزن؟*

جميل يا يوستيكا 

ميرسييييييييييييييي كتير 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## باشق مجروح (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو الحزن؟*

كلمات جداا جميلة شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## yousteka (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو الحزن؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا يوستيكا
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




مرسي جدا يا كوكو مان

نورررررررررررررررررررت بجد

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو الحزن؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *مواضيعك حزينه ليه النهارده يا يوستيكا
> 
> مرسي ليكي
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



عشان ارحمك شوية من مقالبي يا مايكل

هو مش ده طلبك

عموما نورررررررررررررررررت بجد

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*اجمل معاني الحزن*

*•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**هو أن ألتقيك في زحمة العمر,,,, وأنسج معك أجمل حكاية حب ,,,, نعيش تفاصيلها وطقوسها ,,,,
ونحلم بغد أفضل ,,,, ثم تنتهي الحكاية بمأساة,,,
​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**هو أن أفتح لك مدن أحلامي ,,, وأسكن معك في قصر من الخيال ,,,, ثم ينهار القصر على رأسي ,,,,
​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**هو أن أخبئ عمري في قلبك ,,,, وأملأ حقائبك بأيامي ,,,, وأضع سعادتي في عينيك ,,,,
ثم ألوح لك مودع لاحول لي ولا قوة ,,,,​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,,
ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعة واحدة ,,,,
​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**أن أدمن حبك ,,,, وأدمن صوتك ,,,, وأدمن عطرك ,,,, وأدمن وجودي معك ,,,, ثم أفتح عيني على غيابك ,,,,
​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**أن تتحق بعد حلم ,,,, وألتقيك بعد أمنيه ,,,, وأن تأتي بعد إنتظار,,,, وأن أجدك بعد بحث ,,,,
وأن أستيقظ على زلزال رحيلك ,,,,
​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك في عيني ,,,,
وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني ,,,,
​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,, وأن اقف أمام المرأه فأراك ,,,,
وأن ألمح هداياك فأراك ,,,, وان أقرأ رسائلك فأراك ,,, وعندما أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك ,,,​**.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**أن أجمع البقايا خلفك ,,,, وأن أرسم وجهك في سقف غرفتي ,,,, وأن أحاورك كل ليله كالمجانين ,,,,
وأن أشد الرحال إليك عند الحنين ,,,, وأن أعود إلى سريري آخر الليل فأبكيك وأبكيك ,,,,
​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

​**أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل الأمطار وأنا وحدي ,,,,
وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي بي أجل العمر وانا وحدي ,,,,

​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**أن أراك صدفه,,,, وأن يجمعني بك الطريق ذات يوم ,,,, فأراك بصحبه غيري ,,,, 
يدك في يده تنظري إلي فلا تعرفيني ,,,, وعمري خلفك يناديك فلا تسمعيه ,,,,
​**•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
​**أن أكتب فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن أصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن ألفظ أنفاسي فلا أراك ,,,, وأن أموت فيصلك النبأ،،،


منقووووووووووووول​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

موضوع راااااااائع يا رجعا ليسوع 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

*أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك في عيني ,,,,
وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني ,,,,*​
*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع
ربنا يبعد عنك الحزن*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

وما اصعب ان تتختبر الحب والصداقة  وبعدها تنتهي بالفراق


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*شكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة رجعا*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## grges monir (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

يوجد اناس يتصنعون الحزن و يوجد اناس يستطعون جعل الحزن فرح و الدموع ابتسامه 

ان اجمل ما في الانسان ان يبتسم في اشد حاجته للبكاء و ان يبتسم و هو يرى دموعة
***********​موضوع رائع راجعة ليسوع
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*



> •.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
> 
> 
> هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,,
> ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعة واحدة ,,,,



كلمات بحد جميلة اوووووووووووووووي 
ميرسي يا رجعا ليسوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

*موضوع قمة فى الجمال
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا راجعة للمسيح

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو علي المشاركة والتشجيع
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك معنا اخي

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*



> هو أن أخبئ عمري في قلبك ,,,, وأملأ حقائبك بأيامي ,,,, وأضع سعادتي في عينيك ,,,,
> ثم ألوح لك مودع لاحول لي ولا قوة ,,,,​


 
*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*تسلم ايدك راجعا ليسوع*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*



happy angel قال:


> *أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك في عيني ,,,,
> وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني ,,,,*​
> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع
> ربنا يبعد عنك الحزن*​



*مرسي هابي 
دام لي تواصلك في صفحاتي سيدتي

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ماريتا (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

_فى منتهى الجمااااااااال_
_ميرسى حبيبتى للكلمات الروعة_
_ربنا يعوض تعب  محبتك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*



الأخت مايا قال:


> وما اصعب ان تتختبر الحب والصداقة  وبعدها تنتهي بالفراق



*اةةةةةةةةةةةةة
نورتيني حضرتك يا اخت مايا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

*•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•


**أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل الأمطار وأنا وحدي ,,,,
وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي بي أجل العمر وانا وحدي ,,,,*

*موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا رورو*
*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر*


----------



## كوك (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

_*معانى*_

_*جميله اوى *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## eriny roro (30 يونيو 2009)

*اجمل معانى الحزن.....*

 *·~-.¸¸,.-~*•.ღ.• أجمــــــل معـــاني الحزن •.ღ.•*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

هو أن ألتقيك في زحمة العمر,,,, وأنسج معك أجمل حكاية حب ,,,, نعيش تفاصيلها وطقوسها ,,,,
ونحلم بغد أفضل ,,,, ثم تنتهي الحكاية بمأساة,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

هو أن أفتح لك مدن أحلامي ,,, وأسكن معك في قصر من الخيال ,,,, ثم ينهار القصر على رأسي ,,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

هو أن أخبئ عمري في قلبك ,,,, وأملأ حقائبك بأيامي ,,,, وأضع سعادتي في عينيك ,,,,
ثم ألوح لك مودع لاحول لي ولا قوة ,,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

هو أن تصبح مع الأيام عيني التي أرى بهما ,,,, وهوائي الذي أتنفسه ,,,, ودمي الذي أعيش به ,,,,
ثم أنزفك عند الرحيل دفعة واحدة ,,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن أدمن حبك ,,,, وأدمن صوتك ,,,, وأدمن عطرك ,,,, وأدمن وجودي معك ,,,, ثم أفتح عيني على غيابك ,,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن تتحق بعد حلم ,,,, وألتقيك بعد أمنيه ,,,, وأن تأتي بعد إنتظار,,,, وأن أجدك بعد بحث ,,,,
وأن أستيقظ على زلزال رحيلك ,,,,


•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن تفارق ولا تفارق,,,, فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أذني ,,,, وتغيب وتبقى صورتك في عيني ,,,,
وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي ,,,, وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفي يمزقني ,,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,, وأن اقف أمام المرأه فأراك ,,,,
وأن ألمح هداياك فأراك ,,,, وان أقرأ رسائلك فأراك ,,, وعندما أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك ,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن أجمع البقايا خلفك ,,,, وأن أرسم وجهك في سقف غرفتي ,,,, وأن أحاورك كل ليله كالمجانين ,,,,
وأن أشد الرحال إليك عند الحنين ,,,, وأن أعود إلى سريري آخر الليل فأبكيك وأبكيك ,,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل الأمطار وأنا وحدي ,,,,
وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي بي أجل العمر وانا وحدي ,,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن أراك صدفه,,,, وأن يجمعني بك الطريق ذات يوم ,,,, فأراك بصحبه غيري ,,,, 
يدك في يده تنظري إلي فلا تعرفيني ,,,, وعمري خلفك يناديك فلا تسمعيه ,,,,

•.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•

أن أكتب فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن أصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن ألفظ أنفاسي فلا أراك ,,,, وأن أموت فيصلك النبأ،،،


​


----------



## zama (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*

موضوع أحاسيسه رقيقة أوى ..
أشكرك..


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*

*موضوع جميل بما فيه من معاني وشجن​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



> •.ღ.• الحزن •.ღ.•
> 
> أن ياتي العيد وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يأتي الربيع وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن تهطل الأمطار وأنا وحدي ,,,,
> وأن يطرق الحنين بابي وأنا وحدي ,,,, وأن يمضي بي أجل العمر وانا وحدي ,,,,


 
موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا ايرينى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*

موضووووووووووووع روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد بجد موضوع جمييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



> أن أكتب فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن أصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي ,,,, وأن ألفظ أنفاسي فلا أراك ,,,, وأن أموت فيصلك النبأ،،،



موضوع بجد رائع يا اريني مليان احاسيس حلوة اوووووووي بجد
مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي 
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*


----------



## Rosetta (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع أحاسيسه رقيقة أوى ..
> أشكرك..


مرسى ليك يا مينا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل بما فيه من معاني وشجن​*


مرسى ليكى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى
​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا ايرينى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


مرسى ليك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



merna lovejesus قال:


> موضووووووووووووع روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد بجد موضوع جمييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييييير


مرسى ليكى كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



moky قال:


> موضوع بجد رائع يا اريني مليان احاسيس حلوة اوووووووي بجد
> مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي
> ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوضك امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
> اختك الغلبانة موري​


مرسى ليكى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



happy angel قال:


>


مرسى ليكى كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل معانى الحزن.....*



red rose88 قال:


>


مرسى ليكى كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل معاني الحزن*

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع المحزن ده

شكرا ليك​


----------

